# Any Lincoln/Ford drivers - Using their own phone - able to bluetooth music with Uber app running?



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I would like feedback from anyone who is driving a Ford, with the Ford Microsoft Sync System, using their IPhone for Uber & streaming music from their phone. 

I currently use an Uber Phone, one of the reasons why is because when I run the Uber App on my IPhone, and then link my phone via bluetooth to the Ford Sync System, I can no longer use my phone for music. The Uber App overrides the music app, and the bluetooth connection - so my IPhone music will not come through the Sync System. 

Anybody been able to solve this issue? 

Thanks. 

Mrs. Uber Jax


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't think it's a Ford Sync issue, I think it's just Bluetooth Specs.

I just found this info by Googling.

"You can have a Bluetooth keyboard, mouse, and headset connected at the same time, and an A2DP (Advanced Audio Distribution Profile) device to stream music, but you can't have *two* devices that performing the same service profile connected at the same time".

"Some devices require more Bluetooth data, so they are more demanding than other devices. Data-intensive devices may reduce the total number of devices that can be active at the same time. If a Bluetooth device becomes slow to connect or does not perform reliably, reduce the total number of connected devices".

I also have Ford Sync and I know for sure that I can't connect two devices at the same time. Example...My phone and my son's phone at the same time. It's either or. I think Bluetooth has a ways to go, yet.

I hope this helps but I would talk to someone that's far more knowledgeable than me. You could call Ford and see if they could give you some advise.


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

I think the OP means if she tries to stream music using Bluetooth the UBER app hijacks the audio stream and stops the music. So she has to use two phones one for music over Bluetooth and one for UBER directions over the speaker


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I have a similar issue with my iPhone and the Uber app. The Uber app constantly stops/pauses the bluetooth music and I have to manually restart it (it will play again after restarting until Uber performs another action (essentially, any time I log on, log off, ride request is sent, accepted, started, or ended).

Using the Lyft app this weekend proved that the Lyft app does not suffer from the same issues.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

The Uber app overrides everything on my phone and uses almost all my meager resources. Lyft does not use nearly as much and does not override everything. Having Uber on for a long time or a long ride usually requires a restart of my phone to get it functioning properly again. 

I have recently activated an old phone to use strictly for Uber, I will find out soon if this works better, although I don't know how it wouldn't be better.


----------

